# 2 Job openings Logan Utah



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

*Job Title:* Technical Analyst 1
*Department:* Programming / Composition




and

*Job Title:* Technical Analyst 2 (COBOL/MVS experience)
*Department:* Programming / Composition

______________________________


----------

